
China had a 99.9 percent conviction rate in 2013 - SQL2219
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2014/03/11/china-scored-99-9-percent-conviction-rate-last-year/
======
tomohawk
The conviction rate is probably way higher than 100% if you include all of the
people imprisoned without any conviction or due process.

~~~
Fjolsvith
> if you include all of the people imprisoned

Or shot.

